# KS Transocean a 24hour watch for < US$ 30 ?!



## peagreen

I did a google search for analogue 24hour watch and this popped up:
KS Transocean Automatic Mechanical 24 Hours Day Date Awesome Men Wrist Watch | eBay

Anybody here ever seen one of these for real?
Is it really a 24 hour automatic watch for that price?


----------



## Afka

The short answer is - normal 12h watch.

KS (= Kronen & Söhne) is a Germasian brand. Most of KS watches have the same normal 12h Chinese automatic movement with 3 subdials - day, date and 24h. The two pushers next to the crown are usually for quick setting day and date. 

What is added to Transocean model is the worldtimer circle with cities and 24h numbers. How to operate the circle is not clear to me.


----------



## peagreen

Thanks.
I already suspected it was too good to be true, and in that case it can't be true.


----------

